# Sending Furniture to Larnaca-Which Shippers t Use or Avoid?



## Lyndavid (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone have recent experience of shipping furniture out to Larnaca from the U.K. which they would care to share? There are quite clearly some right cowboys out there that want your business then don't want to know when things go wrong. We are looking for a door to door service from a reliable and caring company, not necessarily the cheapest just a fair rate for the job. Any advice on companies to use, or probably more importantly, to avoid, would be much appreciated. Many thanks, Lyndavid.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't think people can put negative comments about companies on here. I can recommend Peter Morton, we've used him and so have quite a few friends. We were very happy with their service and I haven't come across any complaints about them. It depends how much you are moving, Whites do most of the forces moves so you might want to try them if you want to share a container. Hope this helps.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> I don't think people can put negative comments about companies on here. I can recommend Peter Morton, we've used him and so have quite a few friends. We were very happy with their service and I haven't come across any complaints about them. It depends how much you are moving, Whites do most of the forces moves so you might want to try them if you want to share a container. Hope this helps.


You are right Susan we do not allow naming and shaming as it could lead to legal action. 
However it is always good to have recommendations from people.


----------



## Lyndavid (May 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You are right Susan we do not allow naming and shaming as it could lead to legal action.
> However it is always good to have recommendations from people.


We need a part container. Thanks for telling us of your experiences which will help us make an informed decision. Cheers Lyndavid


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Lyndavid said:


> We need a part container. Thanks for telling us of your experiences which will help us make an informed decision. Cheers Lyndavid


Hello when are you moving over?? we are moving over on the 11th Aug 2009 to the paphos area from Manchester area and would be looking to share a container it would not be a problem to collect our own stuff in a Van from any port . I have had some quotes from different contacts given to me via this forum Please contact me back if you are interested


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lyndavid said:


> Does anyone have recent experience of shipping furniture out to Larnaca from the U.K. which they would care to share? There are quite clearly some right cowboys out there that want your business then don't want to know when things go wrong. We are looking for a door to door service from a reliable and caring company, not necessarily the cheapest just a fair rate for the job. Any advice on companies to use, or probably more importantly, to avoid, would be much appreciated. Many thanks, Lyndavid.


We used Burke Bros of Wolverhampton and were very happy with them. They did a full pack and door to door service for us, complete with car and piano. IMHO a full pack service is the only way to go! On moving-out day I just sat there, directed the boxes and making tea! Not cheap but worth every penny!


----------



## Lyndavid (May 6, 2009)

carolegan said:


> Hello when are you moving over?? we are moving over on the 11th Aug 2009 to the paphos area from Manchester area and would be looking to share a container it would not be a problem to collect our own stuff in a Van from any port . I have had some quotes from different contacts given to me via this forum Please contact me back if you are interested


Hi Guys, many thanks for taking the trouble to respond but I suspect that trying to co-ordinate groupage like this might cause more problems than it solves. We wish you the very best for your move and new life in the sun, Cheers, Lyndavid.


----------



## Lyndavid (May 6, 2009)

BabsM said:


> We used Burke Bros of Wolverhampton and were very happy with them. They did a full pack and door to door service for us, complete with car and piano. IMHO a full pack service is the only way to go! On moving-out day I just sat there, directed the boxes and making tea! Not cheap but worth every penny!


Hi Guys, many thanks for your recommendation, we will make enquiries. Your personal experience is highly valued. Just one thing, maybe the aging grey cells are failing faster than they should, but what is "IMHO" please? Cheers, Lyndavid.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lyndavid said:


> Hi Guys, many thanks for your recommendation, we will make enquiries. Your personal experience is highly valued. Just one thing, maybe the aging grey cells are failing faster than they should, but what is "IMHO" please? Cheers, Lyndavid.


IMHO = in my honest opinion


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> I don't think people can put negative comments about companies on here. I can recommend Peter Morton, we've used him and so have quite a few friends. We were very happy with their service and I haven't come across any complaints about them. It depends how much you are moving, Whites do most of the forces moves so you might want to try them if you want to share a container. Hope this helps.


can u put email adress on here please


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

francisbl said:


> can u put email adress on here please


I don't know if I'm allowed to put links and e-mail addresses but if you google Peter Morton Removals Paphos, their site will come up. There are full contact details on their website.

Whites are in the Yellow Pages in the UK


----------



## Lyndavid (May 6, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to put links and e-mail addresses but if you google Peter Morton Removals Paphos, their site will come up. There are full contact details on their website.
> 
> Whites are in the Yellow Pages in the UK


Thank you for your response, we have now selected our shipper and thanks to everyone for their help. Lyndavid.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for that


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

*thats ok no prob*



Lyndavid said:


> Hi Guys, many thanks for taking the trouble to respond but I suspect that trying to co-ordinate groupage like this might cause more problems than it solves. We wish you the very best for your move and new life in the sun, Cheers, Lyndavid.



Hi guys, I hope your move went well , its a good job we didnt share as we needed the full 20ft container ourselves in the end. Its due tommorrow so heres hoping it arrives. Where abouts have you moved to and do you fancy getting together sometime to share some experiences my email is [email protected] if you want to email me back x


----------

